# Fixing The Outback



## dolly&2 (May 5, 2008)

My spouse & I are outback wanna bees. We have found a used outback within 2 hrs. drive that is for sale.

It has two problems: The infamous cracked floor. AND it has a hole in the outside fiberglass (high back, driver's side),
where the owner backed into a tree limb. It has not been fixed, just covered with duck tape.

Our question: has others had these problems and how have you corrected them.

We have been looking off & on for two yrs. Outbacks seem to be rare around here. I drool when I see one while camping in our folddown.

This camper is a 25rss, our dream model. Should we make an offer?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Where in Illinois do you live? We bought our Outback at Pontiac RV. They gave us a great deal.

There are also Outback dealers in Mokena, IL (Timberview), and another in Lagrange, MO (Beilstein Camper Sales).

No telling how long the hole has been in the fiberglass, which could allow moisture to get inside (sometimes creating unseen damage). And I'm not familiar with the "cracked floor" problem. But one thing is for sure, once you buy it, the problems will be yours.

If you are getting a really good deal (and we bought our brand new 2007 29BHS for $17,200 at Pontiac RV), you could call a dealer and ask for ballpark numbers on the repairs - or parts for repairs. Replacing a fiberglass panel is not an easy task, unless you have the time, the tools, the know-how, and a place to do it (inside). (A Corvette body shop may be able to repair the hole - you could look into that avenue for the fiberglass problem.)

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Dolly&2









Welcome to Outbackers! 

What year is this 25rss? You might want to check used values at NADA.com and then make an offer based on the numbers, less repair costs.
As far as the cracked flooring goes, I have seen another member replace theirs with Pergo...I'm sure others here will be able to give you some other suggestions.

Have you checked Craig's List for another 25rss within your area or within a days drive? Bummer that this model was discontinued









Good luck to you and keep us posted,


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Hi Dolly&2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dawn, it doesn't look like Keystone discontinued this design...only the model number. I believe you'll find that the 250RS is the old 25RSS but now with a King bed.

As others have said, the cracked fiberglass may be an indication of unseen internal problems....no telling how long its been there or if it was really sealed up. As for the floor ... it would seem that is also an indication of a problem. I don't believe there is an "infamous cracked floor" problem. That would imply that its a fairly common issue. Delam - maybe. Cracked floor -







There certainly have been a few other members who have dealt with flooring issues and their problems have been bigger than 'just' a cracked surface - something has caused that floor to crack! Did he say why he never had any of this fixed? I'd walk away (but that's me) - - do you really want to spend that kind of money to buy someone else's unaddressed issues......_just_ to be able to say you own a camper? With patience, you'll find the right camper for reasonable $$ without the problems. Good luck!


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> As for the floor ... it would seem that is also an indication of a problem. I don't believe there is an "infamous cracked floor" problem. That would imply that its a fairly common issue. Delam - maybe. Cracked floor -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the infamous cracked floor problem would be the one that plagued many trailers this past winter in the cold areas. There were extreme temperature changes that caused the vinyl flooring to split.

I think I'd pass on this unit too though. Duct tape doesn't really keep out water and so I would be concerned with water damage too. The cost of repairs would probably be very high on this unit. There are lots of campers for sale out there..........IMO, you should keep on looking.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

For me it would depend on how good the price is. If they are selling at a really good price these are all self fixable issues as long as no underlying structural problems exists. My 25RSS has Pergo laminate flooring throughout the camper that replaced the cheap vinyl and looks great. The fiberglass can be patched and made to look good by the right person. I worked in a boat factory when I was young and they patched holes and scrapes on the fiberglass boats all the time and you could not tell, and these sold new for $30.

It all depends on if you want to take a chance if the price is right.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Dawn, it doesn't look like Keystone discontinued this design...only the model number. I believe you'll find that the 250RS is the old 25RSS but now with a King bed.


Thanks for pointing that out Wolfie!
Yep, sorry to say, but based on the possibility of some major issues with this one, I would pass. 
I think a call to Holman RV or Lakeshore for pricing on the new 250rs would be a good place to start.
A new unit with a king size bed AND a warranty??? Priceless!!









Of course, you can always keep checking our For Sale forum, ebay and craigs list for a used 25rss that is in much condition


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Dawn, it doesn't look like Keystone discontinued this design...only the model number. I believe you'll find that the 250RS is the old 25RSS but now with a King bed.


Thanks for pointing that out Wolfie!
Yep, sorry to say, but based on the possibility of some major issues with this one, I would pass. 
I think a call to Holman RV or Lakeshore for pricing on the new 250rs would be a good place to start.
A new unit with a king size bed AND a warranty??? Priceless!!









Of course, you can always keep checking our For Sale forum, ebay and craigs list for a used 25rss that is in much condition








[/quote]

So mote it be!


----------



## dolly&2 (May 5, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Dawn, it doesn't look like Keystone discontinued this design...only the model number. I believe you'll find that the 250RS is the old 25RSS but now with a King bed.


Thanks for pointing that out Wolfie!
Yep, sorry to say, but based on the possibility of some major issues with this one, I would pass. 
I think a call to Holman RV or Lakeshore for pricing on the new 250rs would be a good place to start.
A new unit with a king size bed AND a warranty??? Priceless!!









Of course, you can always keep checking our For Sale forum, ebay and craigs list for a used 25rss that is in much condition








[/quote]

Thanks to all of you for the advice. We check Craigslist & Outbackers frequently. Want a used TT to try it out. Our folddown is sufficient for us...but with 2 grandkids??? Also, we want no monthly payments!

I was told the cracked vinyl was due to the cold winter last yr and thought I read where others had the same problem.

Pontiac RV does not even come to our camping shows anymore (QC area). They are 3 hours away. 
I just wish an RV dealer around here would pick up the Outback line....I have suggested to a cpl!!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## campingengineer (May 16, 2008)

When we were looking for a TT, we looked at a used Outback with some damage to the fiberglass skin in the front top - looked like they banged into a tree or something. Minor enough that the dealership didn't notice it (or at least said they didn't







). When we told them we'd buy it if they fixed that section, they backed right out of the deal...so I agree with the rest of the group: hole in fiberglass and not fixed right away = walk away.

Good luck.

Colleen


----------

